# ever liked someone so much that it hurt?



## rt21godly (Mar 23, 2012)

i have liked this girl for almost a year now. towards the end of last summer we were about to get together, but she said she needed some more time. a week later she was back with one of her exes. i have spent my entire senior year trying to stay close to her because, as much as i didnt want to, i still had feelings for her. i liked her so much that it was almost physically painful for me to be around her, because i hated myself for missing out on my chance with her. she and her boyfriend just broke up, and we have become really close again over the past month, we both have some SA issues, especially when it comes to trusting people. the last few times i have hanged out with her, i was just on cloud nine the entire time. when im alone and am thinking about her, which is most of the time, i just feel like there is a blender going at full speed inside my gut and brain. i am so sick of hating myself for losing out on my chance. 

do y'all think i should go after her? any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm somewhat in a similar situation as you. Me and this girl who is my ex also began to talk again. I know how painful and frustrating it can be. If you really love her then fight for her. Just be careful on how you fight for her cuz if you do it the wrong way you'll just drive her more away and you'll lose that chance again. All I can tell you is fight for her. If she wants to be with you she'll show you. But if she gives you signs that she just want to be friends then my advice would be to let her go.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes. What a sh*tty feeling.


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

Definitely


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes..especially when you're gay/bi liking someone who isn't. It hurts that much more knowing there is 0% chance of a relationship.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah once.


----------



## darkninjakitten (May 8, 2012)

yes i was in love with this guy named chance i like him because he was funny not to mention extremely good looking to me. He had tattoos,blue eyes blonde hair and a nice tan. the whole time we were dating i suspected of him cheating on me. I was so blind and in love i would of married him i didnt care that he had a child. Turns out he was flirting with this woman i knew and cheating on me wit this pregnant girl i mean seriously why with her shes ugly. So after that i just decided to have sex with who I wanted to mostly because i was lonely. I almost killed my self because during the relationship was so bad its like he didnt even care.....what hurts the most is i still love him and its been a year since i last saw him and nobody understands and dont even understand. I love him so much I hate him.


----------



## ejmafive (May 16, 2012)

i am going through the same situation as well. the only thing is that, i am waiting for her to break up with her boyfriend. sounds cruel but it's true. i began to have a love interest on her months ago when she declared that she already broke up with his bf. that time, i am stuck on some sort of a fling with another girl. i waited for a couple of weeks and assumed that she's on a phase of "letting go". too bad that i already build my dreams upon her when i knew that she and her boyfriend were reunited all over again. right now i don't know what to say, just speechless.... 

the chance is in your hands right now. you can never tell when would that happen again. she's available and you are as well. go on and have her in your arms. let that journey of your begin


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Hell yeah, every time I like someone, I fall completely in love with her. What I'd recommend for you is, you two are friends already, and she's single now right? Trust me, all this "friendzone" crap people say is bull****. But try to slowly (this is important) reveal your feelings. Hang out with her, but don't be clingy and be there for her if she needs help. 
But remember, she might not know about your feelings, and more importantly, she just got over her boyfriend and she might be confused/hurt, so don't just jump in her and tell her about your feelings. Don't waste your chance obviously, but don't rush it.
But yeah, I know how much it hurts and you're not the only person who has felt this way


----------



## ahendricks (Aug 3, 2012)

I've liked two guys like that. When I finaly told the first how I felt it was the middle of the school day and I had a panic attack because he completely rejected me. The second one I asked to prom in front of the class it was really cute and I was so proud of myself when he said yes. I was ubber happy. Everything went great and he even texted me the next day saying he had a great time with me. Then he got all weird around me at school so I asked him what was up, and he said he only like me as a friend. I went home and cried my eyes out. It felt like being stabbed in the heart. Sadly I still like him too! Gosh darn him, I can't even going to DQ anymore cause that's where he works and I just feel awkward.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Middle school one way love. There was this popular chick in eigth grade and we were on a school trip to D.C. Peopel dared us to make out and we did. it wa smy first kiss and I fell head over heels. For two weeks, every time the phone would ring at home, I would rush to it hoping it was her. Super lame....


----------



## Cherry Nova (Aug 4, 2012)

*...yes*

Four years. Four years of sleepless nights. Four years of thinking of them. Four years of hoping, dreaming, yearning. It physically hurts my heart every time I think of that one person. I finally just went out there, told her my feelings, and got rejected... it was not a fun four years.


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes.. I have. 
I got over it, though, when I realised what kind of person they really are


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes...


----------



## No Use For A Name (Jul 11, 2012)

We only live once, make the best of it.

I don't believe in heaven or hell or any after life. I believe that living your life to the fullest is all you need.


You'll never know unless you try.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes. I have actually crushed on a girl so hard that I felt sick to my stomach when I wasn't around her.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

If by hurt you mean my...


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Uh-huh :cry


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

going through it right now. got close to a guy, then he started going out with a mutual friend. that was 2 weeks ago that they got together, and it still hurts. like, literally physically hurts. its awful.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

oh yes. i was with a guy last October, we had the most amazing night ever, he was helping me through so many problems, and was always there for me. what did i end up doing? screwing him over. does he hate me now? Yup, and will probably never talk to me again. And i have probably thought about him every day since that night.


----------



## linabean (Aug 14, 2012)

YES!!! I've had a crush on this guy for about 3 years now (can I even still call it a crush still ?!) and it sucks because I know we'll never be together. I've known him since middle school, and he's such a great guy...but he's WAY out of my league and all of his ex-girlfriends are gorgeous :/


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

Currently.

She declined and told me that she was too busy (granted, she _was_ telling the truth.)

I wanted to get away from it, but Life put her just a seat away from me in our new class. I've even seen with her a guy a couple of times now.

It hurts when she looks my way and smiles, or when I compliment her looks.


----------

